# vb 2010 blackjack



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok so i have been making a blackjack game in vb 2010 and am having troubles with getting the game to be played more than once without having to close and load the game up again.

This is the button "stay" which i have two of one for player 1 and another for player 2 each picture box represents a card that is randomly generated using a case. there are 10 cards 5 for each player and the first two for each player are loaded at form load (picture boxes 1,2 and 10, 9)

```
Private Sub btnhold1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles btnhold1.Click
        PictureBox3.Enabled = False
        PictureBox4.Enabled = False
        PictureBox5.Enabled = False
        btnhold1.Enabled = False
        If btnhold1.Enabled = False And btnhold2.Enabled = False And total <= 21 And total > total2 Then
            lblmoney1.Text = lblmoney1.Text + (bet1 * 2)
            lbltotal.ResetText()
            lbltotal2.ResetText()
            total = 0
            total2 = 0
        ElseIf btnhold1.Enabled = False And btnhold2.Enabled = False And total2 <= 21 And total2 > total Then
            lblmoney2.Text = lblmoney2.Text + (bet2 * 2)
            lbltotal.ResetText()
            lbltotal2.ResetText()
            total = 0
            total2 = 0
        ElseIf btnhold1.Enabled = False And btnhold2.Enabled = False And total2 <= 21 And total2 = total Then
            lblmoney2.Text = lblmoney2.Text + bet2
            lblmoney1.Text = lblmoney1.Text + bet1
            lbltotal.ResetText()
            lbltotal2.ResetText()
            total = 0
            total2 = 0
        If Label1.Visible = True Then
            PictureBox3.Image = Nothing
            PictureBox4.Image = Nothing
            PictureBox5.Image = Nothing
            PictureBox8.Image = Nothing
            PictureBox7.Image = Nothing
            PictureBox6.Image = Nothing
            bet1 = 0
            bet2 = 0
            btnbet1.Enabled = True
            btnbet2.Enabled = True
            End If
        End If
    End Sub
```
I want to be able to pretty much reset the whole form after one of the players has won but i do not want the money that each player has or the username that they submitted at form load.
This is just a short idea of how my random card generator works.

```
Randomize()
            x = Rnd() * 52 + 1
            Select Case x
                Case 1
                    PictureBox3.Image = Blackjack.My.Resources._2D
                    value = 2
                Case 2
                    PictureBox3.Image = Blackjack.My.Resources._2H
                    value = 2
                Case 3
                    PictureBox3.Image = Blackjack.My.Resources._2C
                    value = 2
                Case 4
                    PictureBox3.Image = Blackjack.My.Resources._2S
                    value = 2
```
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

